# Meet Kai! [updated pictures!]



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

Also these are his parents. I’m worried about his ears and wonder if they’re too far apart to go up, both his parents ears are up but still! I love the German shepherd look and if his ears remain floppy so be it. 
He is 13 weeks old currently. His pedigree shows good hip and elbow scoring. This is his mother. 







And this is his father.


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

These are his parents pedigree. Let me know what you think! I’m also curious if anyone knows whether they are from working line or show line? It seems to be working line and German. What would you say his colouring will be when he’s older?


----------



## OldGreg (May 18, 2020)

He is so cute! I don't know much about papers but I know he is adorable! Congrats! 

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

His ears should go up. I wouldn't worry. Enjoy his flying nun stage while it lasts because it's adorable. My current puppy's ears went fully up really early and I sort of regretted not getting a longer stretch of that comical time that GSDs ears go through before they're up for good.

He's a cutie!


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

Take many pictures of the various ear stages and puppyhood. More fleeting than you know.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

He’s a cutie! Don’t worry his ears will go up after a while. Both parents look like show lines


----------



## AboutAbby (Jun 19, 2021)

Handsome boy! That's the post, I know handsome! haha I know nothing else, that's why I'm here.


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

He’s 15 weeks old now and he’s such a handsome boy. More and more proud of him and in love with him everyday! He’s extremely affectionate and stares at me and sits patiently for pets. He loves his “mother!”


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

I forgot to mention at 14 weeks old he was weighed in at 17.5kg! He’s a big boy! I’m guessing he’s around 19kg now at 15 weeks. At 12 weeks he was 16.2kg! So he’s growing steadily. Any estimates on how big he will be when he’s an adult?


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I love his face! And the floppy ears are so cute. We did not get that with Django - ears straight up at 9 weeks, so enjoy that stage. He’s about the same as Django weight and age wise but Django has steadied out now at 21 weeks. We’re going to the vet today so we’ll see where we’re at. I’m thinking he is about 22 kg as I can still lift him fairly handily. His dad is 40kg so I’d guess that’s a fair adult estimate.


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

I’m actually the opposite and being a worry wart and hoping his ears go up ASAP haha!! I’m hoping he grows up fast because I’m a female living alone and love the fact they can look intimidating but be sweet house pets. Thank you that’s a very helpful estimate hmm!


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

His recall is getting so good! I’m still very nervous to let him off lead for too long but I gotta do it haha.


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

Derpy sweet boy.







He’s a good toilet guard.


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

One ear is permanently up now! He will be 16 weeks old in one week!


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

His ear went back down! He’s still floppy but adorable and has a very focused face, I’d say he has a resting bitch face so when he’s older I think he will have a pretty hard stare!


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

Kai is now 16 weeks old and his ears keep going up and down! His ears are adorable and he’s such an amazing pup. Best pup I’ve ever had, so loyal, so clever. House trained already and he chews on toys not on me! He weighs 18.5kg at 16 weeks old and soo handsome!!


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

Kai is starting to look like a adult dwarf! I can see how he will look when he’s an adult, especially in the face.


----------



## Coryc86 (Mar 19, 2021)

Nice looking boy!!! They are such awesome dogs.


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

Coryc86 said:


> Nice looking boy!!! They are such awesome dogs.


Thank you!! Yeah I love him so much. He’s starting to be a lot more energetic now which I love but also miss his cute puppy naps!!
He alert barked for the first time this morning! He actually growled and barked until he realised it was my room mate who had come in at a weird time. So proud of him!


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

His size comparison compared to my large greyhound! He’s getting there!


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

She (Loba) let him on the bed with her.


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

He’s so good on recall now. He comes whenever I call him,so he’s off lead most of the time now on walks!







Here he is cautiously investigating water.


----------



## mere_de_tous (Dec 23, 2020)

He’s so dang cute. Love the black mask


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

mere_de_tous said:


> He’s so dang cute. Love the black mask


Thank you! I think he needs more attention!! I think he’s the cutest puppy in the world. 😂 I did put some breathe right strips in his other ear that’s struggling to come up and ive only had it in for a day and now his ears are both standing it just needed a tiny bit of help!







today he weighs 19.2kg and we went out to town!!


----------



## mere_de_tous (Dec 23, 2020)

Yeah he’s a BIG boy! He looks like a sweetheart. Have fun with him!


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

mere_de_tous said:


> Yeah he’s a BIG boy! He looks like a sweetheart. Have fun with him!


He’s truly the sweetest and easiest pup I’ve ever had. Naughty and very active but very clever! Much less frustrating training him than any other dogs I’ve had!














His baby teeth look like shark teeth right now haha!He’s in love with ice cubes!


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

He’s begging for ice cubes here





















! Both ears up permanently and he looks like dumbo!!


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

He knows he’s pretty. 18 weeks and a bit. How is his conformation and walk so far?


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

He’s 5 months old now. He’s doing very well, sadly I’ve walked him too much so I have to rest him! He’s been showing signs of pano but hopefully this isn’t pano! He’s a handsome boy. He looks chunky from the side but from above his waist is very hourglass so I’ve upped his food. Can’t see his ribs but that’s probably because his fur is so very thick.


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

I unfortunately walked Kai too much for too long without even thinking about his joints. He’s been limping suddenly for the past two weeks, a sprain possibly?! Only one leg. Back right leg.I’ve been resting him and only taking one short 45 min walk a day with lead only, he’s still limping. What do you guys think?


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

It could be pano or something else. Pano moves from one leg to another. Rest him a few days between a lot of exercise. i don’t take puppies over one mile at a time. Leashed walking forces them to keep up. Off leash exercise gives them the chance to say they have had enough and take rests naturally.


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

LuvShepherds said:


> It could be pano or something else. Pano moves from one leg to another. Rest him a few days between a lot of exercise. i don’t take puppies over one mile at a time. Leashed walking forces them to keep up. Off leash exercise gives them the chance to say they have had enough and take rests naturally.


Thank you! That makes sense. I’m worried though because he begins to run when he’s off leash, he only limps when running but not walking.


----------



## Kittykattyness (Apr 22, 2018)

Limp is okay now! I’m wondering if people on this board don’t think he’s cute(maybe because he’s show line and not working line), he doesn’t get much reactions on the board but he gets a lot of attention off the board. He’s the cutest and most handsome to me at least! Here’s more pictures of him!





























This one made me laugh, my greyhound has the devils eyes on this one!







If he fits. He sits.







He’s not so scared of the water now. He wouldn’t go in for so long but now he goes into it but only non swimming deep haha.


----------



## OldGreg (May 18, 2020)

He is so cute!!! Handsome boy!

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## Arrow-the-GSD (Aug 26, 2021)

I see Kai has a Wubba as well!!! Those are my dog’s favorite! Looks like his ears are doing great, I was super worried about mine too, but they were fine lol. LOVE his name btw!


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

I think he’s cute! He reminds me a lot of my last GSD who was an extremely handsome fellow


----------

